# A New Old Kuwahara...



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I stopped by my friend's little bike shop and found a 1987 Kuwahara Cascade tucked in behind a stack of other bikes... I have a few friends who ride similar Kuwaharas and after having enjoyed riding theirs on a few occasions decided I needed one of my own.

I'm not exactly sure what is original and what is not but there's nothing wrong with a bike that's been built on Ishiwata quad butted tubing and is equipped with Deore cranks and pedals, Exage LX deraileurs (smooth as silk), and still had a pair of perfect M20 double walled rims. It's a lighter bike than either of my friend's models and I think this has everything to do with the high grade tubing.

All I had to do was replace the grips and seat and do a routine lube and clean after I forked over $25.00 (which is what my friend had paid for it).

The coolest thing is the braze on for the air pump and spoke holders on the rear stay which really makes this a cross country bike.


----------



## papakeith (Feb 12, 2013)

I recently picked up a 1988 Kuwahara Eclipse. I cannot find any information about it on the Internet. Since you and your friends ride Kuwara's, I'm hoping you might know something about them and where to get specifications? My Eclipse is all Deore (hubs, derailleurs, crank, shifters, and so on) and I believe it is 100% original, with the exception of the seat and tires. The bike s in excellent condition and must have been stored somewhere for a lot of years. What is really strange is that although the bike is clearly badged as a Kuwahara Eclipse, it has a small decal on the back of the seat tube that says "KHS Flite". Do you know whether KHS and Kuwahara had some sort of relationship back then? Do you know where the Eclipse fell within the Kuwahara MTB heirarchy?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

This is a 7 year old thread Keith. Good luck. 


papakeith said:


> I recently picked up a 1988 Kuwahara Eclipse. I cannot find any information about it on the Internet. Since you and your friends ride Kuwara's, I'm hoping you might know something about them and where to get specifications? My Eclipse is all Deore (hubs, derailleurs, crank, shifters, and so on) and I believe it is 100% original, with the exception of the seat and tires. The bike s in excellent condition and must have been stored somewhere for a lot of years. What is really strange is that although the bike is clearly badged as a Kuwahara Eclipse, it has a small decal on the back of the seat tube that says "KHS Flite". Do you know whether KHS and Kuwahara had some sort of relationship back then? Do you know where the Eclipse fell within the Kuwahara MTB heirarchy?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Better subscribe to the thread Keith. You never know when you may hear back. Maybe even less than 6 years! 

Hopefully somebody subscribed already though and can help you out.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Better subscribe to the thread Keith. You never know when you may hear back. Maybe even less than 6 years!
> 
> Hopefully somebody subscribed already though and can help you out.


Has it been seven years since I found my baby ?

She has gone through a lot of changes and now serves as my touring / expedition bicycle.










Will have to look up the Eclipse... the position of the serial and whether or not it was made in Japan speaks to it's place in the heirarchy but knowing the Cascade and Shasta were one and two this must have been a decent mid level model.


----------

